# McCain's VP choice



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

So what do you think of AK governor Palin? I dont know anything about Alaska's political affairs, but I think she's one hot MILF! (especially with those glasses)!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Overrated-


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks better than Dick Cheney, that's for sure

Great news about this is that Mittens Romney will be nowhere near the White House. Mittens Romney has been kissing McCain's ass for 6 months for nothing


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> Looks better than Dick Cheney, that's for sure
> 
> Great news about this is that Mittens Romney will be nowhere near the White House. Mittens Romney has been kissing McCain's ass for 6 months for nothing


Maybe Gov. Palin has been doing something "different" to McCain!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Shes Hot!!

Whats AK think?

JMAX
Turn on a TV man.

The glasses do it but Mccain is playing the womens suffarage...WHAT BS!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, so now we know that McCain's arguments against Obama lack of experience are bullshit - Palin was a mayor of some town with population of less than 9,000 and now served less than two years as a governor.

Plus, every time they're seen together, it'll accentuate Granpa McCain's age and senility. Huge f*cking gamble, if you ask me


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

McCain officially has my vote...this chick is a lifetime member of the NRA


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

If you average the ages....they are ok..haha


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I think it's a good move to try to steal some of the Oprah crowd and the disillusioned former hillary supporters.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

the problem with the idea of her stealing hillary voters is that she is conservative. She is pro-life, pro- death penalty, etc. She will not get all of hillary's supporters that haven't decided on Obama yet. She may get the votes because she is a mom, but that may dismiss other people that think she is putting a career before a family. Who knows.

I think the interesting thing will be how she handles the rigors of a national campaign. She's virtually an unknown and i think it is a gamble. Memories of Quale suckign the big on one the campaing come to mind.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd hit it









But on the serious side, she seems okay but I havent really heard of her....
I am waiting to see what she says...

Her being a lifelong member of the NRA does nothing for me...
Obama supports the 2nd and wants to keep guns out of the hands of crimanials which I support.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> the problem with the idea of her stealing hillary voters is that she is conservative. She is pro-life, pro- death penalty, etc. She will not get all of hillary's supporters that haven't decided on Obama yet. She may get the votes because she is a mom, but that may dismiss other people that think she is putting a career before a family. Who knows.
> 
> I think the interesting thing will be how she handles the rigors of a national campaign. She's virtually an unknown and i think it is a gamble. *Memories of Quale suckign the big on one the campaing come to mind.*


I am already seeing comparisons to Quayle all over the blogs. To be fair, though, I remember Quayle from when I lived in Indiana and he was truly considered an embarrassment to our state. I don't think anyone could possibly be a bigger dufus than Quayle except perhaps Mittens Romney.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, bold move for the repubs. i dont know squat about her, so i cant say anything, but she does make him look older than he already did.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> wow, bold move for the repubs. i dont know squat about her, so i cant say anything, but she does make him look older than he already did.


Check out Granpa McViagra with a teenage hottie on his arm...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^hahahahha
he always reminded me of that old guy from Family Guy, who always hits on Chris in his bathrobe, like "like at those creamy hamstrings"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

^^^ I think he's more in a Grampa Simpson mold; a cranky senile old man


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^true...
what about:


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> wow, bold move for the repubs. i dont know squat about her, so i cant say anything, but she does make him look older than he already did.


Check out Granpa McViagra with a teenage hottie on his arm...









[/quote]

a hottie indeed! Ive heard she "races" a mean snowmobile! Now, that's my kinda chick. (but not really my pick for a veep)

i think Obama gets my vote. we shall see...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> ^^true...
> what about:


Holy crap, the resemblance is uncanny !









Difference is, Anna Nicole Smith wasn't an anti abortion con that also wanted creationism to be taught in public schools...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

whats wrong with telling kids that woman came from a mans rib, and that man began at the end of a really busy week?
/waves hand like Jedi doing mind trick
"science has nothing to do with this"


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Seriously, who cares if she's inexperienced? We're talking about the VP here folks, not President. Mccain took a huge risk taking her but he needs a huge risk to win. She'll take some of Clinton supporters and she seems more conservative then mccain haha. So if Obama is assassinated, we'll have Biden. If Mccain dies of old age we'll have this woman. Personally, I'd rather have somebody else but Mccain is running from behind.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

old pic of gov'nuh Palin. damn....

and check out her oldest daughter to the right. boobiesssssssssssssss









and this should win over some pfury skeptics


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Seriously, who cares if she's inexperienced? We're talking about the VP here folks, not President. Mccain took a huge risk taking her but he needs a huge risk to win. She'll take some of Clinton supporters and she seems more conservative then mccain haha. So if Obama is assassinated, we'll have Biden. If Mccain dies of old age we'll have this woman. Personally, I'd rather have somebody else but Mccain is running from behind.


I agree that it's a risk. McCain is not a young man, so his VP selection is more important than BO's. So his strategy so far has been to criticize BO for lack of experience - shouldn't he be find a VP who's presidential - someone like Tom Ridge or Lieberman ? And if he wanted a woman he could have taken Kay Baily Hutchinson, a senator from TX. Let's call it what it is - pure political pandering.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Seriously, who cares if she's inexperienced? We're talking about the VP here folks, not President. Mccain took a huge risk taking her but he needs a huge risk to win. She'll take some of Clinton supporters and she seems more conservative then mccain haha. So if Obama is assassinated, we'll have Biden. If Mccain dies of old age we'll have this woman. Personally, I'd rather have somebody else but Mccain is running from behind.


I agree that it's a risk. McCain is not a young man, so his VP selection is more important than BO's. So his strategy so far has been to criticize BO for lack of experience - shouldn't he be find a VP who's presidential - someone like Tom Ridge or Lieberman ? And if he wanted a woman he could have taken Kay Baily Hutchinson, a senator from TX. Let's call it what it is - pure political pandering.
[/quote]

According to the polls (which we know isn't always accurate), Mccain actually gained a lot of ground and basically pulled even when he aired negative ads. The problem with Ridge is that he isn't going to attract the type of voters Obama attracts. Tom's a bland and old VP. Lieberman is liberal enough to anger conservatives and votes too much with the GOP to anger democrats. I personally like Lieberman, but we know he isn't a true conservative. Yes, it is political pandering. But hey, this is politics. Both sides are pretty fake.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> old pic of gov'nuh Palin. damn....


Oooooo...i felt my d*** move...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Seriously, who cares if she's inexperienced? We're talking about the VP here folks, not President. Mccain took a huge risk taking her but he needs a huge risk to win. She'll take some of Clinton supporters and she seems more conservative then mccain haha. So if Obama is assassinated, we'll have Biden. If Mccain dies of old age we'll have this woman. Personally, I'd rather have somebody else but Mccain is running from behind.


I agree that it's a risk. McCain is not a young man, so his VP selection is more important than BO's. So his strategy so far has been to criticize BO for lack of experience - shouldn't he be find a VP who's presidential - someone like Tom Ridge or Lieberman ? And if he wanted a woman he could have taken Kay Baily Hutchinson, a senator from TX. Let's call it what it is - pure political pandering.
[/quote]

According to the polls (which we know isn't always accurate), Mccain actually gained a lot of ground and basically pulled even when he aired negative ads. The problem with Ridge is that he isn't going to attract the type of voters Obama attracts. Tom's a bland and old VP. Lieberman is liberal enough to anger conservatives and votes too much with the GOP to anger democrats. I personally like Lieberman, but we know he isn't a true conservative. Yes, it is political pandering. But hey, this is politics. Both sides are pretty fake.
[/quote]

Well, what's good about Ridge is he can go toe-to-toe on national security in a debate with Biden (imagine how out of place Palin will look by comparison), he's pro-choice so he appeals to the middle and he is extremely popular in Pennsylvania. Imagine, if GOP could challenge and take PA, Obama may as well have given up.

Palin is very unknown. McCain is taking a chance on disgruntled Hillary Clinton fans voting with a ticket that has a vagina on it. However, most of those women are very pro-choice; Palin is pro-life.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Seriously, who cares if she's inexperienced? We're talking about the VP here folks, not President. Mccain took a huge risk taking her but he needs a huge risk to win. She'll take some of Clinton supporters and she seems more conservative then mccain haha. So if Obama is assassinated, we'll have Biden. If Mccain dies of old age we'll have this woman. Personally, I'd rather have somebody else but Mccain is running from behind.


I agree that it's a risk. McCain is not a young man, so his VP selection is more important than BO's. So his strategy so far has been to criticize BO for lack of experience - shouldn't he be find a VP who's presidential - someone like Tom Ridge or Lieberman ? And if he wanted a woman he could have taken Kay Baily Hutchinson, a senator from TX. Let's call it what it is - pure political pandering.
[/quote]

According to the polls (which we know isn't always accurate), Mccain actually gained a lot of ground and basically pulled even when he aired negative ads. The problem with Ridge is that he isn't going to attract the type of voters Obama attracts. Tom's a bland and old VP. Lieberman is liberal enough to anger conservatives and votes too much with the GOP to anger democrats. I personally like Lieberman, but we know he isn't a true conservative. Yes, it is political pandering. But hey, this is politics. Both sides are pretty fake.
[/quote]

Well, what's good about Ridge is he can go toe-to-toe on national security in a debate with Biden (imagine how out of place Palin will look by comparison), he's pro-choice so he appeals to the middle and he is extremely popular in Pennsylvania. Imagine, if GOP could challenge and take PA, Obama may as well have given up.

Palin is very unknown. McCain is taking a chance on disgruntled Hillary Clinton fans voting with a ticket that has a vagina on it. However, most of those women are very pro-choice; Palin is pro-life.
[/quote]

Palin could always change her views though...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

VPILF?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

getting palin...best political move ever. when it comes down to election time, republicans have their sh*t together.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

smart move on his part


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Smart as it may, it still shows the lack of direction on the part of the GOP. This is essentially a reaction to the Hillary Clinton phenomenon. When it was clear that Hillary will not be Obama's VP, they just couldnt wait to jump on the female leader bandwagon.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

She's got more executive experience than Obama. This is good choice. The dem's are trashing her, because they're scared.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

greenmonkey51 said:


> She's got more executive experience than Obama. This is good choice. The dem's are trashing her, because they're scared.


Haha, I never thought of that. She's more experienced then obama.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

http://ontheissues.org/Sarah_Palin.htm

check her out

that site seems pretty sweet too

--------------------------------------------------

most care to much about conservative this and liberal that to actually look into it and see who views really fit their own.

George Washington warned of two things before leaving office:

1.Being to involved with outside influences to worry about whats going on inside our borders
2.splitting into two political parties who are more worried about "having control" than how we can work together to make things actually work


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> Smart as it may, it still shows the lack of direction on the part of the GOP. This is essentially a reaction to the Hillary Clinton phenomenon. When it was clear that Hillary will not be Obama's VP, they just couldnt wait to jump on the female leader bandwagon.


not sure about lack of direction, looks like something called winning to me. all these pissed off feminists are mad that obama didn't pick hillary as a running mate, so the reps did the best thing they could have possibly done to swing votes their way.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> Smart as it may, it still shows the lack of direction on the part of the GOP. This is essentially a reaction to the Hillary Clinton phenomenon. When it was clear that Hillary will not be Obama's VP, they just couldnt wait to jump on the female leader bandwagon.


not sure about lack of direction, looks like something called winning to me. all these pissed off feminists are mad that obama didn't pick hillary as a running mate, so the reps did the best thing they could have possibly done to swing votes their way.
[/quote]

well what I meant to say was the GOP's decision with Palin is reactionary. So that's where the "lack of direction" comment came from. Even high ranking GOP members were taken by surprise (so goes the news reports). It may be a winning formula, but the fact remains, McCain was just all too willing to jump in on the fact that Obama didnt choose Hillary. Where's the originality of the strategy? Does the McCain campaign always have to rely on what the folks over the fence are doing in order to plan their next moves?

Reactionary decisions do not impress me. Its all about innovative thinking, originality, and a true/real grip on what to do, when to do, and how to do things. Not just looking over the fence over to the neighbors and saying to oneself that you also have to have that new Lexus that the neighbors just got, or that new 60" Panasonic 1080i HD TV just because the neighbors have it.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

THe fact that McCain gave the westboro baptist church 100,000 dollars not knowing what they do makes me wonder what else he doesn't research before putting money in, no vote from me.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> THe *fact* that McCain gave the westboro baptist church 100,000 dollars not knowing what they do makes me wonder what else he doesn't research before putting money in, no vote from me.


send me a link i've never heard of that before


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Boobah said:


> THe *fact* that McCain gave the westboro baptist church 100,000 dollars not knowing what they do makes me wonder what else he doesn't research before putting money in, no vote from me.


send me a link i've never heard of that before
[/quote]

Maybe his wife gave it. Anyways, listening to the VP talk, I like her more then Mccain. She's more conservative, better looking, a better speaker, and more engaging.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> ^^true...
> what about:


Here you go, fixed


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

VERY smart political move by McCain. And after all, this is POLITICS, and the right policy decisions don't mean sh*t if you don't get elected.

McCain just pulled ahead by a landslide.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> VERY smart political move by McCain. And after all, this is POLITICS, and the right policy decisions don't mean sh*t if you don't get elected.
> 
> McCain just pulled ahead by a landslide.


Why?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> ^^true...
> what about:


Here you go, fixed








[/quote]

their faces needs to be photo shopped in...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

shes hot!!! I wouldnt mind watchn c-span if shes on it!! lol


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I love how people are saying Palin has no experience. She is a GOVERNOR, and the last time I checked that means she has more experience than Obama. She is going to be VP and has more experience than the democratic party's presidential nominee. I think she is a decent choice for mccain.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

For a older woman, i'd hit it lol.. I bet anyone shes a freak...


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> VPILF?


http://www.vpilf.com/


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

looking good for obama....... wouldnt ya say,,,

iam rooting for him all the way even though iam not American {hes black jesus} and mc cain is the anti- Christ second turn ! in a nut shell

but tell me this is it safe for obama to pull the troops out,,? what kind of tangled web did bush weave,,, break it down americans for this inbreed sea billy red neck..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I agree that it's a risk. * McCain is not a young man, so his VP selection is more important than BO's. *So his strategy so far has been to criticize BO for lack of experience - shouldn't he be find a VP who's presidential - someone like Tom Ridge or Lieberman ? And if he wanted a woman he could have taken Kay Baily Hutchinson, a senator from TX. Let's call it what it is - pure political pandering.


Does anyone really think that this woman is qualified to be president if McCain passes on? And how many liberal Hillary women will vote for her once they see her pro life record? McCain is weak as a candidate, so he had to make a purely strategic move for the VP. not that I liked Obama's pick all that much. The irony is that she's more conservative and principled than McCain himself.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I had a dream last night. McCain + Palin won, after a year, McCain suffers a debilitating illness therefore putting Palin in charge of things. Russia invades Georgia while Pakistan nukes India. India returns the favor before being obliterated. WW3 erupts. Palin holds a press conference. She fumbles and mumbles on national TV.

Disgruntled Americans take to the streets and ask for a regime change to lead the country. Palin institutes Martial Law and all hell breaks loose. Out of nowwhere, Hillary Clinton comes out and leads the call for a meaningful change in government. Palin is overthrown while Hillary is catapulted to power...

I woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's a worse dream: 4 years of higher taxes and land for peace under Obama.

Here's an even worse dream: 4 more years of corporate welfare and unaffordable health care under McCain, who's health care is paid for by the govt.

Even the Libertarian isn't that good.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> I had a dream last night. McCain + Palin won, after a year, McCain suffers a debilitating illness therefore putting Palin in charge of things. Russia invades Georgia while Pakistan nukes India. India returns the favor before being obliterated. WW3 erupts. Palin holds a press conference. She fumbles and mumbles on national TV.
> 
> Disgruntled Americans take to the streets and ask for a regime change to lead the country. Palin institutes Martial Law and all hell breaks loose. Out of nowwhere, Hillary Clinton comes out and leads the call for a meaningful change in government. Palin is overthrown while Hillary is catapulted to power...
> 
> I woke up in a cold sweat.


I couldn't agree more. Pailin is a 1st term governor of a sparsely populated state. Other than capuring the female sympathy vote, this is a horrible pick. If McCain is healthy, I wouldn't be too worried but 4 bouts of cancer and a 1500+ page medical file from 1999 and on scares the hell out of me. There is a VERY good chance he will have to transfer power for a medical procedure or who knows, he could be done and she would be running the the nuclear superpower country. Tom Ridge or Mitt Romney would have been better picks. They managed bigger states (and companies) a lot longer.

This pick will probably get him more votes but l'm concerned with what happens afterwards if they win.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

It may backfire, just like Kerry's attempt to construct himself as a gun supporter. Most women who are pro-life vote GOP anyway. Most women in general are pro-choice and will not like her unless she moderates her view to 2nd trimester or something.

Then again, all the Democratic Crackers in Ohio, Kentucky and West VA who hate Obama may vote for McCain for simple reasons now that he picked this woman. We have them right here in NE Ohio, with confederate flags on their trailers. This may be the swing vote McCain needs.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Here's a worse dream: 4 years of *higher taxes* and land for peace under Obama.
> 
> Here's an even worse dream: 4 more years of corporate welfare and unaffordable health care under McCain, who's health care is paid for by the govt.
> 
> Even the Libertarian isn't that good.


 Obama will cut taxes more than McCain for an overwhelming majority of people


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Right, no doubt Obama cuts taxes for the middle class, which is good, but Capital Gains tax increases can be dangerous. I would also offer tax incentives for companies remaining on our shores and boost taxes for the the most notorious outsourcers of industry. If corporations cry they must go overseas over taxes, then lower them to keep them here. And if Health care is socialized to any extent, taxes will have to go up somehow. McCain is more of the same, but I fear Obama will end up like Mayor Carcetti on the Wire.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I agree that it's a risk. * McCain is not a young man, so his VP selection is more important than BO's. *So his strategy so far has been to criticize BO for lack of experience - shouldn't he be find a VP who's presidential - someone like Tom Ridge or Lieberman ? And if he wanted a woman he could have taken Kay Baily Hutchinson, a senator from TX. Let's call it what it is - pure political pandering.


Does anyone really think that this woman is qualified to be president if McCain passes on? And how many liberal Hillary women will vote for her once they see her pro life record? McCain is weak as a candidate, so he had to make a purely strategic move for the VP. not that I liked Obama's pick all that much. The irony is that she's more conservative and principled than McCain himself.
[/quote]

I believe she is more qualified to be president than Obama is. That's sad.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

There's no proof to that effect. She was governor of Alaska. Obama has been a US Senator in the thick of the most raging issues of the day. I really don't care for any of these guys, but I think one's choice for VP should have some experience on the central stage, especially in foreign policy. This is an obvious move of strategery to redirect the racist and feminist pro-Hillary vote toward McCain.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Obama will cut taxes more than McCain for an overwhelming majority of people


This graph is f*cking SCARY. Obama's tax increases will cripple the economy and stifle the growth that has rocketed America to the forefront of the world. Increasing taxes decreases propensity and willingness to invest, which is what creates new opportunities for EVERYONE, benefits the world as a whole as with new technology, decreases costs of goods for everyone, etc. etc.

f*ck man, I fail to understand how idiotic people can be to think the government interfering with the economy can ever possibly be a good thing. Minimalist social programs are a necessary evil to keep peoples emotions from leading to anarchy and the breakdown of law and order.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> There's no proof to that effect. She was governor of Alaska. Obama has been a US Senator in the thick of the most raging issues of the day. I really don't care for any of these guys, but I think one's choice for VP should have some experience on the central stage, especially in foreign policy. This is an obvious move of strategery to redirect the racist and feminist pro-Hillary vote toward McCain.


How can Obama be a senator in the thick of the most raging issues? He's only been senator for like 142(approx) working days. Keep in mind that he has one of the worst voting records of all of the senators. Sarah has been an executive for years and has managed a city as well as a state. I also believe she led the national guard. She has more executive and civilian experience then OB and shes the VP! She is pro-life and has shown her integrity by keeping a child she knew would have down syndrome before it was born which will attract a lot of respect.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Obama will cut taxes more than McCain for an overwhelming majority of people


This graph is f*cking SCARY. Obama's tax increases will cripple the economy and stifle the growth that has rocketed America to the forefront of the world. Increasing taxes decreases propensity and willingness to invest, which is what creates new opportunities for EVERYONE, benefits the world as a whole as with new technology, decreases costs of goods for everyone, etc. etc.

f*ck man, I fail to understand how idiotic people can be to think the government interfering with the economy can ever possibly be a good thing. Minimalist social programs are a necessary evil to keep peoples emotions from leading to anarchy and the breakdown of law and order.
[/quote]

Yes, it's absolutely terrifying to me that under Obama I'll get to keep more of my paycheck than I did under McCain and tax cuts for wealthy will be rolled back to what they were in the 90's when we had a robust economic growth.

No wonder, respectable economists side with Obama over McCain (who admits he knows nothing about the economy and could have actually remedied it by picking a VP that does but didn't)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/24/magazine...amp;oref=slogin

Obama has a level of economic understanding astoundingly more complete than the libertarian or conservative blowhards who scream "free markets yay !" like a high school kid with a supply and demand graph.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Well right now, as the way things are in my own situation, my family's income falls into the bottom 3 category. It's quite reassuring (i stress quite) to know my family can look forward to some sort of tax deduction. Not to say that I dont have reservations for the Obama camp. But IMHO, they outweigh the reservations I have for McCain's.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok you americans are in a pickle i noticed you got 2 runners"ones black" the other is "a million"... how did it come to this,,,, no other side questions or answers just this one thing" how did it come to this" did bush screw america that bad that you cant find no one to take over his trail of sh*t,? all you could find was a old manTRYING TO PROVE SOMETHING and a BLACK MAN TRYING TO PROVE SOMETHING...? this has all got realy sad from a canadians point of view hell we gota to be side brothers with america no matter what,, disfuncional conjoined twins..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> There's no proof to that effect. She was governor of Alaska. Obama has been a US Senator in the thick of the most raging issues of the day. I really don't care for any of these guys, but I think one's choice for VP should have some experience on the central stage, especially in foreign policy. This is an obvious move of strategery to redirect the racist and feminist pro-Hillary vote toward McCain.


How can Obama be a senator in the thick of the most raging issues? He's only been senator for like 142(approx) working days. Keep in mind that he has one of the worst voting records of all of the senators. Sarah has been an executive for years and has managed a city as well as a state. I also believe she led the national guard. She has more executive and civilian experience then OB and shes the VP! She is pro-life and has shown her integrity by keeping a child she knew would have down syndrome before it was born which will attract a lot of respect.
[/quote]

being a senator in illinois for 1 day, you'll see more action than being a governor of a state which has the fourth lowest population...

put it to you this way...alaska as a STATE has almost 5 times FEWER people than CHICAGO...a CITY in illinois. illinois ranks 5th in population as a state, and being centered in the heartland, a lot more issues arise there. it's funny, 1 single house seat in illinois represents as many people as the entire state of alaska.

what city was it that she was mayor of? i can tell you the mayors name of lowell. MA, the city next to where i live, which has a population of 80 thousand or so...does that qualify them to be VP and possible president? i mean, lets face it...Mccain is a cancer risk, she'll be 1 heartbeat away from the seat...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> There's no proof to that effect. She was governor of Alaska. Obama has been a US Senator in the thick of the most raging issues of the day. I really don't care for any of these guys, but I think one's choice for VP should have some experience on the central stage, especially in foreign policy. This is an obvious move of strategery to redirect the racist and feminist pro-Hillary vote toward McCain.


How can Obama be a senator in the thick of the most raging issues? He's only been senator for like 142(approx) working days. Keep in mind that he has one of the worst voting records of all of the senators. Sarah has been an executive for years and has managed a city as well as a state. I also believe she led the national guard. She has more executive and civilian experience then OB and shes the VP! She is pro-life and has shown her integrity by keeping a child she knew would have down syndrome before it was born which will attract a lot of respect.
[/quote]

being a senator in illinois for 1 day, you'll see more action than being a governor of a state which has the fourth lowest population...

put it to you this way...alaska as a STATE has almost 5 times FEWER people than CHICAGO...a CITY in illinois. illinois ranks 5th in population as a state, and being centered in the heartland, a lot more issues arise there. it's funny, 1 single house seat in illinois represents as many people as the entire state of alaska.

what city was it that she was mayor of? i can tell you the mayors name of lowell. MA, the city next to where i live, which has a population of 80 thousand or so...does that qualify them to be VP and possible president? i mean, lets face it...Mccain is a cancer risk, she'll be 1 heartbeat away from the seat...
[/quote]

You wanna bet you're wrong? As a senator, you have little responsibility for your actions. Hell, you don't even have to show up to vote. Also, when you make a decision, you're only part of a decision. If you're the governor of a state, head of the ethics board, mayor, you make decisions that are implemented b/c you're at the top. You get all the glory for success and blame for failures. Sarah attacked her own party for corruption and went against the grain. Name ONE thing Obama has helped changed. Thought not.

*regardless, it doesn't matter if experience is being compared. She's already more experienced then Obama and shes running for VP. He's going for the Prez. He'll lose that battle every time. Its a trap the democrats won't want to spring.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

there are a lot of people saying the most important decision a presidential candidate can make is who to have as their VP. This begs the question, what DOES palin bring to McCain slate? Seriously.

Executive experience? OK, mayor of a city with a population of 8k and governer of a state that is large in area, but fairly small in population. So she does have executivce experience, but just a little. My thoughts though, are that McCain didn't pick her because of her executive experience because, if we are being honest, there were multiple other candidates with more executive experience that would have beat her silly in an executive experience fight.

Economic experience? something McCain has said is NOT his strong suit. So what economic policy might does she carry? So she's a fiscal reformer. She sold the state's jet. That's not economy, that is getting rid of junk that should never have been bought in the first place. What the US dollar is tanking worldwide, trade defecits are huge, national debt is astronomical, etc. what does the McCain-Palin ticket now bring with it to take America out of downward economic spiral it is in?

National Security? Well, McCain has quite a history in the military, so that really isn't totally needed in a VP candidate. Except that McCain is old, has had cancer in the past, spent years in a POW camp and had a father that died of heart disease. If McCain is fine throughout the presidency that's ok, but if he isn't look who is running the biggest and most powerful military in the world.

Abortion? John McCain is a pro life candidate as well. so she doesnt bring anything there.

There are more examples, but you can probably look at all issues a president has to deal with and ask 'what does sarah palin bring to the campaign this issue?' I am sure you will be hard pressed to find some answers that blow you away.

I hope she is a quick learner. She does not have a lot of time to get up to speed on world issues and stuff that will be covered in debates.

From a standpoint of looking at the McCain campain alone, what does Sarah Palin bring to the table, besides being a MILF?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

to those folks who are convinced that Palin is more qualified than Obama, the intellectuals and scholars of law have put their foot down. No doubt about it. Obama has more experience than Palin.

Read THIS


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Palin is not running for POTUS. Her experience relative to Obama's is a moot point.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> to those folks who are convinced that Palin is more qualified than Obama, the intellectuals and scholars of law have put their foot down. No doubt about it. Obama has more experience than Palin.
> 
> Read THIS


You can quote whoever you want. Save this thread...She is going to clean the plagiarist's clock in the debate. In fact, she would clean Obama's clock in any debate any time. So find all the pipe smoking, turtle neck wearing, slam poetry attending, tenured professors you want for their opinions. The only opinions that are going to matter are those on election day and I think you lefties know it is game over for the Obama/plagiarist ticket.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> to those folks who are convinced that Palin is more qualified than Obama, the intellectuals and scholars of law have put their foot down. No doubt about it. Obama has more experience than Palin.
> 
> Read THIS





> UPDATE: After reading this article, the McCain campaign issued the following statement: "The authors quote four scholars attacking Gov. Palin's fitness for the office of vice president. Among them, David Kennedy is a maxed-out Obama donor, Joel Goldstein is also an Obama donor, and Doris Kearns Goodwin has donated exclusively to Democrats this cycle. Finally, Matthew Dallek is a former speech writer for Dick Gephardt. This is not a story about scholars questioning Gov. Palin's credentials so much as partisan Democrats who would find a reason to disqualify or discount any nominee put forward by Sen. McCain.


LOL


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Why don't we compare apples with apples. Lets compare Mccains experience vs Obama's and Palins vs Biden. Its a sad attempt if the only thing liberals can do is compare obama's with hers.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

You guys seriously think she is hot? Those who think so REALLY need to get out more.

diddye, I don't think the liberals were ever comparing Obamas experience with hers, I don't recall hearing 'Hey even Obama is more experienced than her' but when they brought up the point that she is severely unexperienced they made the assinine remark that she is more experienced than Obama.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> There's no proof to that effect. She was governor of Alaska. Obama has been a US Senator in the thick of the most raging issues of the day. I really don't care for any of these guys, but I think one's choice for VP should have some experience on the central stage, especially in foreign policy. This is an obvious move of strategery to redirect the racist and feminist pro-Hillary vote toward McCain.


How can Obama be a senator in the thick of the most raging issues? He's only been senator for like 142(approx) working days. Keep in mind that he has one of the worst voting records of all of the senators. Sarah has been an executive for years and has managed a city as well as a state. I also believe she led the national guard. She has more executive and civilian experience then OB and shes the VP! She is pro-life and has shown her integrity by keeping a child she knew would have down syndrome before it was born which will attract a lot of respect.
[/quote]

being a senator in illinois for 1 day, you'll see more action than being a governor of a state which has the fourth lowest population...

put it to you this way...alaska as a STATE has almost 5 times FEWER people than CHICAGO...a CITY in illinois. illinois ranks 5th in population as a state, and being centered in the heartland, a lot more issues arise there. it's funny, 1 single house seat in illinois represents as many people as the entire state of alaska.

what city was it that she was mayor of? i can tell you the mayors name of lowell. MA, the city next to where i live, which has a population of 80 thousand or so...does that qualify them to be VP and possible president? i mean, lets face it...Mccain is a cancer risk, she'll be 1 heartbeat away from the seat...
[/quote]

Bill Maher said it best last night - the only 3 AM call she's ever gotten is when a moose got into her garbage can :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Palin is not running for POTUS. Her experience relative to Obama's is a moot point.


Oh ? Old guy is 72, looks to be about 102 and has had about 4 bouts of cancer.

I'll tell you something else right now - if he wins, I bet ultra conservatives like James Dobson or whoever will be praying every day for him to croak so the creationist extreme pro-life VPILF can get in


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

benJii said:


> You guys seriously think she is hot? Those who think so REALLY need to get out more.


Sadly, she's hotter than almost any politician other than Mary Carey...and she would be our hottest VP by pretty much a landslide.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o dear the anti-christ is dusting his magic on all of you,,, and you guys are eatting it up like chowder ,," the hot women is part of his plan",what would help make mc caine the sh*t" toss a hot women on top of it all"then you well vote for him so he can help kill the world,,,, never mind that lol whos obamas running mate.. hes black jesus so i dout he has to impress you to much i bet its not a women

mc pain well die in 3 years and leave this dick lord in power that the world well crumble..."DO YOU REALY SUPORT THIS"?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

benJii said:


> You guys seriously think she is hot? Those who think so REALLY need to get out more.


She's hot for her age and hotter than some younger women. You're only saying that because you're probably a male in the 17 to 21 age group. when one gets older, tastes change. If you hang with chicks your age, its all good. If I start hitting on some hot 19 year old chick, someone's calling the cops. Yeah I'm old, but you'll get here too one day.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o god fellaz give me a break she was on TV once and everyones jerking off,,shes the anti-christs flag saying come here little boys follow me....don't be fooled so easy at least put up a little fight, mc cain knew what he was doing by adding her to his party . he was failing,, now because of his sweet cookie dough hes climbing back to the top... " and at the end of his term he well be 81" or if something happened in between shes your new prez,,, would you realy want this thing commanding your troops to save your country? would you? if ya ask me she needs to save it for the play boy magz. mc cain was supposed to pick someone to help save this country now you guys are screwed{really really really screwed} i cant wait to see what the next 3-4 years have in store for us poor Canadians that are watching this farce un fold


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I see nothing wrong wanking off to Palin while my vote goes to Obama and Biden.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> THe fact that McCain gave the westboro baptist church 100,000 dollars not knowing what they do makes me wonder what else he doesn't research before putting money in, no vote from me.


still can't find that story anywhere...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> You guys seriously think she is hot? Those who think so REALLY need to get out more.


She's hot for her age and hotter than some younger women. You're only saying that because you're probably a male in the 17 to 21 age group. when one gets older, tastes change. If you hang with chicks your age, its all good. If I start hitting on some hot 19 year old chick, someone's calling the cops. Yeah I'm old, but you'll get here too one day. 
[/quote]

Heh, I suppose you pegged me right then.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

let the discussion on palin's daughters begin...........


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

c'mon lament, even for you the one in the front is too young!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i call the pregnant one!!! bullsnake, you with me buddy?!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hahah, i just read about the pregnant one on CNN.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

benJii said:


> You guys seriously think she is hot? Those who think so REALLY need to get out more.
> 
> diddye, I don't think the liberals were ever comparing Obamas experience with hers, I don't recall hearing 'Hey even Obama is more experienced than her' but when they brought up the point that she is severely unexperienced they made the assinine remark that she is more experienced than Obama.


It would be common sense to say that her experience is comparable with Obama's. I haven't read anything yet that shows it to be anything else.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i call the pregnant one!!! bullsnake, you with me buddy?!


well the pregnant one will be like her mommy when she comes of age - a hot MILF!


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

To all of those dillusional clowns who are argueing that she has experience comparable to obama, take your blinders off.

She was mayor of a very small town, those who know municipal government know that typically the municipal or city manager handles the day to day goings on of local government. So that experience is debateable.

She has been governor for 20 months and is currently under investigation for a personal vendetta firing of a police officer. To be the governor of alaska requires many less votes than to be the mayor of a decently sized city. By contrast, in Pittsburgh, a moderately sized city, you need more votes to become the county executive than palin got to be governor.

Its political pandering, nothing more. I look forward to the biden-palin debate, should be embarassing. I really hope that aging, poor health mccain doesn't die in office because we are going to be even more screwed than we were in the ford or carter years.

and this is not coming from some whackjob left winger either.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Each day it gets more embarrassing for McCain - Failin. Now we find out she's a book-burner.

http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,1837918,00.html



> Stein says that as mayor, Palin continued to inject religious beliefs into her policy at times. "She asked the library how she could go about banning books," he says, because some voters thought they had inappropriate language in them. "The librarian was aghast." The librarian, Mary Ellen Baker, couldn't be reached for comment, but news reports from the time show that Palin had threatened to fire her for not giving "full support" to the mayor.


Does McCain have a clue on how the vetting process works ? Shoot now, ask questions later, right ? Well, there's still time for her to withdraw and be replaced


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

> "We like to call this the Bible Belt of Alaska," says Cheryl Metiva, head of the local chamber of commerce. Churches proliferate in Wasilla today, and among the largest and most influential is the Wasilla Bible Church, where the Palins worship.
> 
> At the 11:15 am Sunday service, hundreds sit in folding chairs, sing along with alt-rock praise songs, and listen to a 20-minute sermon about the book of Malachi. The only sign of culture warring in the whole production is an insert in the day's program advertising an upcoming Focus on the Family conference on homosexuality in Anchorage called Love Won Out.* The group promises to teach attendees how to "respond to misinformation in our culture" and help them "overcome" homosexuality. *


sweet no more gays

















i hope he keeps her as the veep candidate. such an easy target.



> When Palin, who went on to win re-election by a landslide, was finally forced out of the Mayor's office by term limits in 2002, her husband Todd's stepmother Faye Palin ran for Mayor. She did not, however, get Sarah Palin's endorsement. A couple of people told me that they thought abortion was the reason for Palin not supporting her family member - Faye is, they say, pro-choice, not to mention a Democrat. A former city councilman recalls that it was a heated race, mainly because of right-to-life issues. "People were writing 'BABYKILLER' on Faye's campaign signs just a few days before the election." Palin lost the race to the candidate that Sarah backed, Dianne Keller, who is still Mayor of Wasilla. *(Over the weekend, Faye Palin told the New York Daily News that she liked listening to Barack Obama speak and that she wasn't sure who she would vote for in November.) *


WOW.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The unfortunate thing is I actually liked McCain or at least thought he was the best GOP had to offer.

But if this whole debacle is any kind of an indicator of his decision-making ability, he is either senile or just plain dumb and is unfit to be in charge of this country.

Or intrade.com you can now buy shares of "Sarah Palin to be withdrawn as Republican VP nominee" and they're up by 12 pts since this morning


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Each day it gets more embarrassing for McCain - Failin. Now we find out she's a book-burner.
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,1837918,00.html
> 
> ...


wow....

seriously wow i take back what i said about reps having their sh*t together.

something has to change, i can't believe these people are the best candidates we can come up with


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

supposedly obama made some great choices in the last few years as well...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> let the discussion on palin's daughters begin...........


Holy sh*t...forget the daughters! she is a complete milf!!!!


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Puff said:


> supposedly obama made some great choices in the last few years as well...


Puff, simply proven to not be true

The Minnesota man who claims to have had sex with and taken cocaine with Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama voluntarily participated in a series of polygraph tests over the weekend. Whitehouse.com initially offered Larry Sinclair $10,000 to take a polygraph test, and $100,000 if he passed it and was shown to be telling the truth.

Whitehouse.com acquired the services of two expert polygraph examiners, who have examined Mr. Sinclair. The results of the first polygraph examination by Dr. Ed Gelb (Former President of the American Polygraph Association) indicate "deception" in regards to both the drug and sex claims by Sinclair.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

of the daughters which one is the pregnant one? is it the one on the left? i heard somewhere the one on the right already has a 4 year old with down syndrome even though the girl looks like she is <18.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> of the daughters which one is the pregnant one? is it the one on the left? i heard somewhere the one on the right already has a 4 year old with down syndrome even though the girl looks like she is <18.


She has a 4 month old with down syndrome.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> of the daughters which one is the pregnant one? is it the one on the left? i heard somewhere the one on the right already has a 4 year old with down syndrome even though the girl looks like she is <18.


She has a 4 month old with down dyndrome.
[/quote]

I hope you mean the candidate. The rumor spread that the candidate is her son's grandmother was started by some extreme left-wing sites.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

cueball said:


> Why don't we compare apples with apples. Lets compare Mccains experience vs Obama's and Palins vs Biden. Its a sad attempt if the only thing liberals can do is compare obama's with hers.


I thought McCain was a liberal - at least that's what conservatives said about him for the last eight years. At least Rush is honest.






Ann Coulter is honest too - the world's flipped upside down. Hillary more conservative than McCain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erMa0F_DCJE...feature=related

Suddenly all the conservatives are willing to throw principles to the wind and vote for an amnesty candidate. At least Obama will cut taxes.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> [
> I hope you mean the candidate.


Yes, Sarah Palin.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> The unfortunate thing is I actually liked McCain or at least thought he was the best GOP had to offer.
> 
> But if this whole debacle is any kind of an indicator of his decision-making ability, he is either senile or just plain dumb and is unfit to be in charge of this country.
> 
> Or intrade.com you can now buy shares of "Sarah Palin to be withdrawn as Republican VP nominee" and they're up by 12 pts since this morning


Please! LOL. I beg of you to keep underestimating her and please, while you are at it, if you could perhaps see your way fit to continue to belittle her at every opportunity. Keep expecting her to be somehow dropped from the ticket. You, Chrissy Mathews, and, of course, Kathy Oberman are following the republican playbook perfectly. VP debate....LOL. Biden the the plagiarist who has never run a dime store? lol.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> The unfortunate thing is I actually liked McCain or at least thought he was the best GOP had to offer.
> 
> But if this whole debacle is any kind of an indicator of his decision-making ability, he is either senile or just plain dumb and is unfit to be in charge of this country.
> 
> Or intrade.com you can now buy shares of "Sarah Palin to be withdrawn as Republican VP nominee" and they're up by 12 pts since this morning


Please! LOL. I beg of you to keep underestimating her and please, while you are at it, if you could perhaps see your way fit to continue to belittle her at every opportunity. Keep expecting her to be somehow dropped from the ticket. You, Chrissy Mathews, and, of course, Kathy Oberman are following the republican playbook perfectly. VP debate....LOL. Biden the the plagiarist who has never run a dime store? lol.
[/quote]








Whatever you say, doc. Shouldn't you be hyping your own party's candidate, Bob "I was for the Patriot Act and war of drugs before I was against them" Barr ? The Lunatopian party is a disgrace.

As for Palin, the Palin Bounce is evident today

Today's Rasmussen

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_con...l_tracking_poll



> When "leaners" are included, it's Obama 51%, McCain 45%. *This is the highest level of support enjoyed by Obama at any point in Election 2008*


Today's Gallup:

http://www.gallup.com/poll/109960/Gallup-D...First-Time.aspx


> Barack Obama leading the race for president with his *highest share of support to date*. Fully half of national registered voters now favor Obama for president, while 42% back John McCain.


Plans backfire ?


> The new polling shows that many of these disaffected Clinton voters have now returned to the loyal Democratic fold. The percentage of former Clinton voters who say they are certain to vote for Obama has now jumped to 65%. Although 12% of former Clinton voters persist in saying that they are going to vote for McCain, that's down from 16%, and the percentage who are undecided has dropped in half.


Now let's see - who could do more damage to the Republican brand ? Sara Palin or George Bush ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Liebereman crosses party lines and endorses Mccain

Voting for Mccain/Palin


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Liebereman crosses party lines and endorses Mccain
> 
> Voting for Mccain/Palin


Big Surprise.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

swack said:


> supposedly obama made some great choices in the last few years as well...


Puff, simply proven to not be true

The Minnesota man who claims to have had sex with and taken cocaine with Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama voluntarily participated in a series of polygraph tests over the weekend. Whitehouse.com initially offered Larry Sinclair $10,000 to take a polygraph test, and $100,000 if he passed it and was shown to be telling the truth.

Whitehouse.com acquired the services of two expert polygraph examiners, who have examined Mr. Sinclair. The results of the first polygraph examination by Dr. Ed Gelb (Former President of the American Polygraph Association) indicate "deception" in regards to both the drug and sex claims by Sinclair.
[/quote]



i know. just thought it was funny. was waiting for the usual "ZOMG!?!?! WTF!?! FUK U PUFF!!!"

congrats on not acting the usual way.lol

i actually had the most f*cked up dream with obama last night. no he didnt give me a bj or vice versa. but i ended up going out for a drink with him at 4am after some party that must have been for him... weirdest dream ever. seemed like a cool dude.hahaha


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Liebereman crosses party lines and endorses Mccain
> 
> Voting for Mccain/Palin


He endorsed McCain sometime ago - before the primaries started


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Puff said:


> supposedly obama made some great choices in the last few years as well...


Puff, simply proven to not be true

The Minnesota man who claims to have had sex with and taken cocaine with Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama voluntarily participated in a series of polygraph tests over the weekend. Whitehouse.com initially offered Larry Sinclair $10,000 to take a polygraph test, and $100,000 if he passed it and was shown to be telling the truth.

Whitehouse.com acquired the services of two expert polygraph examiners, who have examined Mr. Sinclair. The results of the first polygraph examination by Dr. Ed Gelb (Former President of the American Polygraph Association) indicate "deception" in regards to both the drug and sex claims by Sinclair.
[/quote]



i know. just thought it was funny. was waiting for the usual "ZOMG!?!?! WTF!?! FUK U PUFF!!!"

congrats on not acting the usual way.lol

i actually had the most f*cked up dream with obama last night. no he didnt give me a bj or vice versa. but i ended up going out for a drink with him at 4am after some party that must have been for him... weirdest dream ever. seemed like a cool dude.hahaha
[/quote]
haha if you had a dream about mccain he would have you tied up in bondage and he would beat you like the devil...lol bla bla but ya i bet obama well do the world some good, if mccain gets in power iam going to hang my self or live in a bomb shelter..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cueball said:


> haha if you had a dream about mccain he would have you tied up in bondage and he would beat you like the devil...lol bla bla but ya i bet obama well do the world some good, if mccain gets in power iam going to hang my self or live in a bomb shelter..


ill bet whoever wins, effects your life very little, esp living in Canada.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> haha if you had a dream about mccain he would have you tied up in bondage and he would beat you like the devil...lol bla bla but ya i bet obama well do the world some good, if mccain gets in power iam going to hang my self or live in a bomb shelter..


ill bet whoever wins, effects your life very little, esp living in Canada.
[/quote]

Don't forget that cue is the guy who thinks that Bush is killing the lobster and (I believe I saw this second one) tree-farming industries in Nova Scotia. We all know that John McCain is running on the "Rape Nova Scotia" platform in which he'll prove Shagharbour was not an alien, eat all of the breeder-sized lobsters and set their pine forests on fire. I also heard good things about his "strip-mining for nothing in Halifax" initiative.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Don't forget that cue is the guy who thinks that Bush is killing the lobster and (I believe I saw this second one) tree-farming industries in Nova Scotia. We all know that John McCain is running on the "Rape Nova Scotia" platform in which he'll prove Shagharbour was not an alien, eat all of the breeder-sized lobsters and set their pine forests on fire. I also heard good things about his "strip-mining for nothing in Halifax" initiative.


true. hahahaha. the breeder size lobsters are the tastiest though arent they?
and strip mining for nothing is a good plan because it provides ventilation to the devil.
but i may need to research more about burning forests.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> Don't forget that cue is the guy who thinks that Bush is killing the lobster and (I believe I saw this second one) tree-farming industries in Nova Scotia. We all know that John McCain is running on the "Rape Nova Scotia" platform in which he'll prove Shagharbour was not an alien, eat all of the breeder-sized lobsters and set their pine forests on fire. I also heard good things about his "strip-mining for nothing in Halifax" initiative.


true. hahahaha. the breeder size lobsters are the tastiest though arent they?
and strip mining for nothing is a good plan because it provides ventilation to the devil.
but i may need to research more about burning forests.
[/quote]

I wonder if Satan is just a giant Mogwai, in which case we have to hope that those vent holes hit him with sunlight before he gets hit with water. If we just fricking fed him after midnight, would he reverse polarity and become good?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> The unfortunate thing is I actually liked McCain or at least thought he was the best GOP had to offer.
> 
> But if this whole debacle is any kind of an indicator of his decision-making ability, he is either senile or just plain dumb and is unfit to be in charge of this country.
> 
> Or intrade.com you can now buy shares of "Sarah Palin to be withdrawn as Republican VP nominee" and they're up by 12 pts since this morning


Please! LOL. I beg of you to keep underestimating her and please, while you are at it, if you could perhaps see your way fit to continue to belittle her at every opportunity. Keep expecting her to be somehow dropped from the ticket. You, Chrissy Mathews, and, of course, Kathy Oberman are following the republican playbook perfectly. VP debate....LOL. Biden the the plagiarist who has never run a dime store? lol.
[/quote]

do you just like spewing air out of your mouth? nothing you say has any weight to it...it would be like me saying obama is going to be the best president the world has ever seen, and america will once again be a well respected industrious country full of talented manufacturers and export levels will reach world records and everything will be dandy. i've yet to see a debate between screech mouth and biden, but something tells me she's not gonna have much to talk about except "i know what it's like to get in a soccer mom car and pick up groceries and i can skin a deer"...WOOOOW!!!! i mean, she could say "i lived closer to russia than most americans" and that would be about the best foreign policy experience she could possibly come up with. hahaha. what a joke.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This is just too funny. It almost sounds like some sort of a Hollywood comedy..

First of all, I can't even keep track of all the scandals revealed each day - first National Enquirer says she had an affair - well they were right about Edwards; then the trooper scandal, apparently she used public money to hire an attorney, former police chief says he was fired for challenging her campaign contributors, it's like a new scandal each hour.

Now, some Republican strategists had a Jesse Jackson moment off camera with open mics (after telling everyone how much they loved her on camera, of course)

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2008/...ing-palin-pick/



> Noonan is heard going even further, saying of the presidential race, "It's over."
> 
> "I think they went for this - excuse me- political bulls**t about narratives," Noonan also said. "Every time the Republicans do that, because that's not where they live and it's not what they're good at, they blow it."


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> This is just too funny. It almost sounds like some sort of a Hollywood comedy..
> 
> First of all, I can't even keep track of all the scandals revealed each day - first National Enquirer says she had an affair - well they were right about Edwards; then the trooper scandal, apparently she used public money to hire an attorney, former police chief says he was fired for challenging her campaign contributors, it's like a new scandal each hour.
> 
> ...


Funny how so many here are threatened by Palin. Leave it to Jewelz to spread a new rumor everyday.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's not a rumour


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

good lineup for the RNC...now we have a failed CEO of HP speaking...anyone watching this? "i know john mccain"...DAMNIT BITCH I GET IT!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> That's not a rumour


I'm talking about the affair. Just like how bloggers were saying that her baby wasn't hers and it was the daughters.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> That's not a rumour


I'm talking about the affair. Just like how bloggers were saying that her baby wasn't hers and it was the daughters.
[/quote]

Oh yeah, well go figure - 2 months ago I wouldn't have believed a word if it came from National Enquirer either


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no Mr. huckabee, soldiers do not earn desks for americas students...tax payers money buys them. someone send that guy the memo that outlined all this sh*t.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

did anyone just hear giuliani at the convention?

"who are we offending when we call them [terrorists] Islamic Terrorists????..."
"WE'RE OFFENDING THE TERRORISTS!!!"

"obama says we havent won the war in iraq...well if we havent, who has??? AL QAEDA???"

yes rudi...just like vietnam...just like vi-et-nam


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ugh that made me ill.. she stinks..

shes touting her time as governer of a state that has a smaller population and less infrastructure then most small cities. as if she made some great achievement to have a surplus in a state that profits from the oil industry and gets hand outs from the rest of the country..

aside from the BS i just got the overall feeling that she did more to widen the gap between red state blue state gaps and alianate the possible swing voters out there. just too hard core repulican.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

shes touting her time as governer of a state that has a smaller population and less infrastructure then most small cities. as if she made some great achievement to have a surplus in a state that profits from the oil industry and gets hand outs from the rest of the country..
[/quote/]

being a governor of any state is an impressive role and she did a hell of of a good job. Alaska may have a small population but the accomplishments are second to none.

the best thing said tonight was ....." obama has written two memoirs but no bills." who does he care about himself or US????????

ok... i am ready let the left cry

PS as a moderator, i wish you could spell. your opinion and intelligence is charred by your lack of spelling. be a leader and show us how smart you really are.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hehe, I'm biased, but I liked her speech. Nismo, she may be touting her experience from a small place, but at least she has something to tout. What's Obama done? Seriously? What has he done? All he does is build Greek theater's, shoot fireworks, and say "change" a dozen times.

As Lieberman said:
"Senator Obama is a gifted and eloquent young man who can do great things for our country in the years ahead. But eloquence is no substitute for a record,"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> hehe, I'm biased, but I liked her speech. Nismo, she may be touting her experience from a small place, but at least she has something to tout. What's Obama done? Seriously? What has he done? All he does is build Greek theater's, shoot fireworks, and say "change" a dozen times.


i should be moer clear about my criticism, i dont want to get into the obama comparison but with mccains age she has a fairly good chance at being president, i dont think she has the experiance for that role and she is way too far right for my liking and im not an obama fan boy either, hes one oddly shaped mustache away from being a socialist/communist and for a guy that goes around talking about change he picked the poster boy for insider washington to be his VP, but if anything were to happen to obama i would have more confidence in biden then palin. i dont see her as a qualified VP so much as a really good campaign tool to get votes

she also came off as a bitchy c--bag


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Just out of curiosity can anybody name 3 things obama has done to qualify him to be president? If this fine woman becomes president of the united states, provided something happened to mccain, which is possible but highly unlikely in the next 4 years, she would still be more qualified to lead this country. Right now the media is trying to crucify her over her daughters pregnancy just so obama can recover from the announcement of her being the VP choice and get face time before the election... still dont hear much from him


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ugh that made me ill.. she stinks..
> 
> shes touting her time as governer of a state that has a smaller population and less infrastructure then most small cities. as if she made some great achievement to have a surplus in a state that profits from the oil industry and gets hand outs from the rest of the country..
> 
> aside from the BS i just got the overall feeling that she did more to widen the gap between red state blue state gaps and alianate the possible swing voters out there. just too hard core repulican.


You got that sinking feeling didn't you..LMFAO!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I would agree that Biden would be more qualified then Palin to be VP but if Obama wins I'm pretty sure there would be some KKK members trying to make Biden the president. Palin may not be experienced to be President right now but she seems very bright and has integrity. I actually think she seems nice & genuine. I think Cindy Mccain and Michelle seem more like b!tches. Ya, Palin is pretty far right but that's why people like myself dont like Obama. Hes too far left.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

How can anyone possibly say there is a "good" chance McCain will die in office? That is absurd, but I guess I should expect that from the left. After hearing Palin talk I still think she is a decent choice and may well help McCain win this election. We shall see.

There is probably a better chance that Obama would be assassinated than McCain dying from old age.. I guess the dems just don't think about how their arguments backfire before they throw them out there.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> How can anyone possibly say there is a "good" chance McCain will die in office? That is absurd, but I guess I should expect that from the left. After hearing Palin talk I still think she is a decent choice and may well help McCain win this election. We shall see.
> 
> There is probably a better chance that Obama would be assassinated than McCain dying from old age.. I guess the dems just don't think about how their arguments backfire before they throw them out there.


life expectancy for males in the US is 75.15. john mccain is 72, a presidential term is 4 years, he's had cancer 4 times...do the math sir. i'd say the chances of mccain croaking in office are far greater than somebody taking out barrack.

she governed a state with the 4th lowest population, but barracks middle name is hussein, so she MUST be better. obviously.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i hope palin gives a good bj...because hearing her talk for more than 2 minutes makes me want to put my nuts in a vice.

im sorry...i was supporting the republicans...up until their horrible showing tonight. i dont think one of the main speakers did anything to make the republicans look better. it was like a poorly run high school pep rally.

i hate to say it, but i think obama will be the next president. i dont think a lot of people are going to be down with some of the sh*t coming out of the republicans mouths.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Puff said:


> i hope palin gives a good bj...because hearing her talk for more than 2 minutes makes me want to put my nuts in a vice.
> 
> im sorry...i was supporting the republicans...up until their horrible showing tonight. i dont think one of the main speakers did anything to make the republicans look better. it was like a poorly run high school pep rally.
> 
> i hate to say it, but i think obama will be the next president. i dont think a lot of people are going to be down with some of the sh*t coming out of the republicans mouths.


i think the viewership will be hard-pressed to quote the speakers on any shred of detail on any important policies. the RNC was fluff rhetoric about how great john mccain is because he was a POW. how we should wave the american flag and be afraid of terrorists (while also implying that democrats want full and utter destruction of america as a country). propaghanda about tax cuts...go ahead john mccain, cut taxes, you cut taxes, america will finance more debt, interest rates will go up, banks get more money, poor people stay poor, middle class gets smaller and controls less wealth, republicans are happy. i've yet to hear the mccain campaign outline a specific plan in iraq. or any other issue for that matter. i think it's pretty brazen of them to think that they're gonna pull a bunch of women voters away just because palin is a chick. the presidency requires good judgement, this is not a showcase of john mccains good judgement...only how terribly low he can stoop just to pull voters. maybe he selected her in desperation...whatever the case, she's not the right choice...actually, i think kay bailey hutchison would've been a much better pick as far as experience goes, while still sticking with the whole sexist female approach.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> How can anyone possibly say there is a "good" chance McCain will die in office? That is absurd, but I guess I should expect that from the left. After hearing Palin talk I still think she is a decent choice and may well help McCain win this election. We shall see.
> 
> There is probably a better chance that Obama would be assassinated than McCain dying from old age.. I guess the dems just don't think about how their arguments backfire before they throw them out there.


life expectancy for males in the US is 75.15. john mccain is 72, a presidential term is 4 years, he's had cancer 4 times...do the math sir. i'd say the chances of mccain croaking in office are far greater than somebody taking out barrack.

she governed a state with the 4th lowest population, but barracks middle name is hussein, so she MUST be better. obviously.
[/quote]

Do the math? Are you serious? He will have the best health care of anyone on the planet if he becomes president. If you honestly believe that the average lifespan of white males in the U.S. is representative for the rich, let alone the president, you are naive.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Puff said:


> i hope palin gives a good bj...because hearing her talk for more than 2 minutes makes me want to put my nuts in a vice.
> 
> im sorry...i was supporting the republicans...up until their horrible showing tonight. i dont think one of the main speakers did anything to make the republicans look better. it was like a poorly run high school pep rally.
> 
> i hate to say it, but i think obama will be the next president. i dont think a lot of people are going to be down with some of the sh*t coming out of the republicans mouths.


You were for he republicans?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i hope palin gives a good bj...because hearing her talk for more than 2 minutes makes me want to put my nuts in a vice.
> 
> im sorry...i was supporting the republicans...up until their horrible showing tonight. i dont think one of the main speakers did anything to make the republicans look better. it was like a poorly run high school pep rally.
> 
> i hate to say it, but i think obama will be the next president. i dont think a lot of people are going to be down with some of the sh*t coming out of the republicans mouths.


i think the viewership will be hard-pressed to quote the speakers on any shred of detail on any important policies. the RNC was fluff rhetoric about how great john mccain is because he was a POW. how we should wave the american flag and be afraid of terrorists (while also implying that democrats want full and utter destruction of america as a country). propaghanda about tax cuts...go ahead john mccain, cut taxes, you cut taxes, america will finance more debt, interest rates will go up, banks get more money, poor people stay poor, middle class gets smaller and controls less wealth, republicans are happy. i've yet to hear the mccain campaign outline a specific plan in iraq. or any other issue for that matter. i think it's pretty brazen of them to think that they're gonna pull a bunch of women voters away just because palin is a chick. the presidency requires good judgement, this is not a showcase of john mccains good judgement...only how terribly low he can stoop just to pull voters. maybe he selected her in desperation...whatever the case, she's not the right choice...actually, i think kay bailey hutchison would've been a much better pick as far as experience goes, while still sticking with the whole sexist female approach.
[/quote]

exactly, other then more fear mongering, attaking obama and making sarcastic remarks about how democrats think republicans are a bunch of red necks and of course mccains military service tehy didnt say a whole lot,. pallin did allude to some tax issues which more or less sounded like a continuation of bush policy much like most of the rest of her stances that she did talk about. she really did sond silly talking about how she saved money as governer by firing a chef, driving her self to work and selling the state plane on ebay, shes not going to be putting airforceone on ebay and the cia will be driving her stupid "hockey" mom face around and she will not be down inthe kitchen of the white house cooking anything. so all of those "massive" achievements of hers wont amount to much in the whitehouse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Im just going to throw this out there...Palin sounded good last night.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

[/quote]
haha if you had a dream about mccain he would have you tied up in bondage and he would beat you like the devil...lol bla bla but ya i bet obama well do the world some good, *if mccain gets in power iam going to hang my self* or live in a bomb shelter..
[/quote]

Oh man I hope you go through with that promise as the world will be a better place with out you polluting the gene pool!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

my only thing- what's with people bringing up mccain's "cancer". he had a cancerous melanoma it's not like he's recovering from lung cancer


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Boobah said:


> my only thing- what's with people bringing up mccain's "cancer". he had a cancerous melanoma it's not like he's recovering from lung cancer


It's called left wing bullshit. If you haven't experience much of that yet then you better put on your seat belt. The road is full of it and is only going to get worse until November. They pull out all stops. Look at the bullshit they are spewing about Palin. Even Jewelz seems to buy it, which is pretty sad IMO.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

all this experience stuff is funny.

Bush had a TON of political experience. 
he did a lot for this country didn't he.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> all this experience stuff is funny.
> 
> Bush had a TON of political experience.
> he did a lot for this country didn't he.


he was gov of texas for 6 years or so. i wouldn't call that a TON of experience. more than obama, but not a TON


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, i guess your right, but thats still a decent amount of experience, and plus, his dad was a career politician for almost 30 years, so dubya had that to draw on as well. 
I'm sure if i took my dads career, he would teach me everything i ever needed to know about how to excel at it.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> all this experience stuff is funny.
> 
> Bush had a TON of political experience.
> he did a lot for this country didn't he.


the sad part is that all of bushs "experiance" pretty much backed his #1 skill of sucking and he still got re-elected..

so let me just put this out there, if palin knew her son had downs but choose to have it anyway to stick to her morals or belifes, do we want someone in cahrge thats goingto make a decision based on stubborn beliefs over whats best for the nation?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> all this experience stuff is funny.
> 
> Bush had a TON of political experience.
> he did a lot for this country didn't he.


the sad part is that all of bushs "experiance" pretty much backed his #1 skill of sucking and he still got re-elected..

so let me just put this out there, if palin knew her son had downs but choose to have it anyway to stick to her morals or belifes, do we want someone in cahrge thats goingto make a decision based on stubborn beliefs over whats best for the nation?
[/quote]

we need an award for most insensitive comment ever made on pfury lol - you win









seriously though you're just saying what a sh*t load of people think. I'm pretty sure I would have aborted in that situation, but it also can be said that that kind of extreme moral character is admirable.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

id call it stubborn and acting on beliefs to the point of not taking the consequences into consideration.
this country doesn't need "admirable" anymore in my opinion.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> all this experience stuff is funny.
> 
> Bush had a TON of political experience.
> he did a lot for this country didn't he.


the sad part is that all of bushs "experiance" pretty much backed his #1 skill of sucking and he still got re-elected..

so let me just put this out there, if palin knew her son had downs but choose to have it anyway to stick to her morals or belifes, do we want someone in cahrge thats goingto make a decision based on stubborn beliefs over whats best for the nation?
[/quote]

*we need an award for most insensitive comment ever made on pfury lol - you win







*

seriously though you're just saying what a sh*t load of people think. I'm pretty sure I would have aborted in that situation, but it also can be said that that kind of extreme moral character is admirable.
[/quote]

im sure this is not the most insensitive thing ive said over the years but im just being totally honest like you said alot of people may be thinking it.

and while we are on the topic of sensitivity this is one of the things leading this country down, we are raising generations of emo's that are more concerned with being insensative then doing whats right or learning a lesson, everything is censored and watered down in the name of sensativity because parents cant take responsibility for raising their kids anymore. we loose more freedoms to "insensitivity" from special interest groups in this country then we loose to the foriegn groups that want to see this country burn.

do we really need an advocate in the white house that will be trying to ban movies like tropic thunder because they dont understand a joke?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080904/ap_on_.../cvn_fact_check


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Realistically, I think she did an excellent job rallying her base last night. Republicans needed an injection of excitement as half of them hated McCain (but were going to vote for him anyway). So now they've got their excitement.

The trick for her is going to be not turning off the independents or potential crossover democrats by coming off too much like a vile c*nt. If all Dems and Reps just vote the party line and independents split down the middle, Dems will win every time since there are more Democrats than Republicans in the country now.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Stewart was great

http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/video_player/view/default/swf.jhtml


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

God and the Alaska Pipeline.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS_VduCWhzM...feature=related

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080904/ap_on_.../cvn_fact_check



> PALIN: "There is much to like and admire about our opponent. But listening to him speak, it's easy to forget that this is a man who has authored two memoirs but not a single major law or reform - not even in the state senate."
> 
> THE FACTS: Compared to McCain and his two decades in the Senate, Obama does have a more meager record. But he has worked with Republicans to pass legislation that expanded efforts to intercept illegal shipments of weapons of mass destruction and to help destroy conventional weapons stockpiles. The legislation became law last year. To demean that accomplishment would be to also demean the work of Republican Sen. Richard Lugar of Indiana, a respected foreign policy voice in the Senate. In Illinois, he was the leader on two big, contentious measures in Illinois: studying racial profiling by police and requiring recordings of interrogations in potential death penalty cases. He also successfully co-sponsored major ethics reform legislation.





> PALIN: "The Democratic nominee for president supports plans to raise income taxes, raise payroll taxes, raise investment income taxes, raise the death tax, raise business taxes, and increase the tax burden on the American people by hundreds of billions of dollars."
> 
> THE FACTS: The Tax Policy Center, a think tank run jointly by the Brookings Institution and the Urban Institute, concluded that Obama's plan would increase after-tax income for middle-income taxpayers by about 5 percent by 2012, or nearly $2,200 annually. McCain's plan, which cuts taxes across all income levels, would raise after tax-income for middle-income taxpayers by 3 percent, the center concluded.
> 
> ...





> PALIN: "I have protected the taxpayers by vetoing wasteful spending ... and championed reform to end the abuses of earmark spending by Congress. I told the Congress 'thanks but no thanks' for that Bridge to Nowhere."
> 
> THE FACTS: As mayor of Wasilla, Palin hired a lobbyist and traveled to Washington annually to support earmarks for the town totaling $27 million. In her two years as governor, Alaska has requested nearly $750 million in special federal spending, by far the largest per-capita request in the nation. While Palin notes she rejected plans to build a $398 million bridge from Ketchikan to an island with 50 residents and an airport, that opposition came only after the plan was ridiculed nationally as a "bridge to nowhere."





mori0174 said:


> Do the math? Are you serious? *He will have the best health care of anyone on the planet *if he becomes president.


Health care paid for by the govt., which he is against for everyone else.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Health care paid for by the govt., which he is against for everyone else.


slightly different situation...show me where mccain wants to get rid of health insurance for government employees. if you want f*cking government health care, become a police officer.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Stewart *is always *great


fixed

i love that show because they catch people running their mouth like that. its great.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> all this experience stuff is funny.
> 
> Bush had a TON of political experience.
> he did a lot for this country didn't he.


the sad part is that all of bushs "experiance" pretty much backed his #1 skill of sucking and he still got re-elected..

so let me just put this out there, if palin knew her son had downs but choose to have it anyway to stick to her morals or belifes, do we want someone in cahrge thats goingto make a decision based on stubborn beliefs over whats best for the nation?
[/quote]

I can tell you'd be a great parent. You'd choose your own comfort then face any challenge a kid would present. Tell what you just said to the millions of moms and dads caring for special needs kids

According to CNN, Palin basically scored straight A's.

Report Card


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

diddye said:


> I can tell you'd be a great parent. You'd choose your own comfort then face any challenge a kid would present. Tell what you just said to the millions of moms and dads caring for special needs kids


so your telling me that if you had a choice to have your child live in misery, or not live at all, you would choose to have it live in misery because..... for some reason that makes you a "moral" person.
If i were the child, i would rather not live like that. if the truth be told, and we are all sounding like insensitive asses, i would. i support a womans right to choose, and if i were a woman, thats a choice i would make if I knew about it early enough that i could do something.

if i didn't know about it and it was born, bet your ass i would do everything i could to give it a good life and make it comfortable, but given the choice, and the ability to make that choice, i would have had the abortion rather than make my child suffer for my own reasons.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nick G said:


> I can tell you'd be a great parent. You'd choose your own comfort then face any challenge a kid would present. Tell what you just said to the millions of moms and dads caring for special needs kids


so your telling me that if you had a choice to have your child live in misery, or not live at all, you would choose to have it live in misery because..... for some reason that makes you a "moral" person.
If i were the child, i would rather not live like that. if the truth be told, and we are all sounding like insensitive asses, i would. i support a womans right to choose, and if i were a woman, thats a choice i would make if I knew about it early enough that i could do something.

if i didn't know about it and it was born, bet your ass i would do everything i could to give it a good life and make it comfortable, but given the choice, and the ability to make that choice, i would have had the abortion rather than make my child suffer for my own reasons.
[/quote]

A child living with down syndrome is not like a kid growing up with cancer. They're aren't in constant pain. If we avoided everything difficult in life, we may as well give up. Don't tell me working, raising a family, dealing with a wife, family deaths aren't hard. Put it this way. If you knew that your "normal" child would grow up and be a troubled child(ie trouble w/ the law, failing school, or whatever) would you abort him/her? Don't forget there are different levels of down syndrome so this kid may be a functional case. Do me another favor and talk to a parent with a special needs kid and tell me how many regret their decision. I would bet very few.

I thought she was being sarcastic when she said she sold the plane on ebay. She actually did list it, but nobody bought it so she sold it through a broker.

Selling plane


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^no, i wouldnt abort the troubled child, i would help it.
i guess your right, it could be functional. my cousin had some handicap, i cant even remember what exactly, she died when i was about 16, and she was like 25.... so i base my opinion on the fact that she was just constantly in and out of surgeries, had a live-in nurse, and just never seemed like she was even there mentally, and seemed to be in constant pain until she eventually lost the battle (RIP Wendy). but then again, my aunt and uncle loved her very much and still 12 years later they celebrate her birthday.... so maybe you are right. 
i just grow weary of politicians motives, and talk about the situation from a distance, because thats as close as i am. Who knows what i would do, but right now, black and white, i still would have the abortion. maybe that would change if i were in the situation though, i cant say.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nick G said:


> ^^no, i wouldnt abort the troubled child, i would help it.
> i guess your right, it could be functional. my cousin had some handicap, i cant even remember what exactly, she died when i was about 16, and she was like 25.... so i base my opinion on the fact that she was just constantly in and out of surgeries, had a live-in nurse, and just never seemed like she was even there mentally, and seemed to be in constant pain until she eventually lost the battle (RIP Wendy). but then again, my aunt and uncle loved her very much and still 12 years later they celebrate her birthday.... so maybe you are right.
> i just grow weary of politicians motives, and talk about the situation from a distance, because thats as close as i am. Who knows what i would do, but right now, black and white, i still would have the abortion. maybe that would change if i were in the situation though, i cant say.


Since I'm not a father yet, I know how apprehensive I'd be about keeping a child that I would know would trouble my life. It'd make me think twice before having a special needs kid. If I knew that I could have children biologically, I'd also be hesitant on adopting because "it" wasn't mine. However, when a person actually becomes a parent, its like a switch turns on. I was always surprised when parent's mourned over a stillborn thinking "how can a parent hurt so much about a kid they never knew?" When I thought about it, they had been waiting and waiting for 9 months just to see the kid. At my old church, this family's first kid had down syndrome. They wanted another try for a normal kid. Unfortunately, they found out the 2nd kid had down syndrome again but still went through with the birth. I can't imagine what they go through but they're happy they can even have kids. Man that must be expensive.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

diddye said:


> ^^no, i wouldnt abort the troubled child, i would help it.
> i guess your right, it could be functional. my cousin had some handicap, i cant even remember what exactly, she died when i was about 16, and she was like 25.... so i base my opinion on the fact that she was just constantly in and out of surgeries, had a live-in nurse, and just never seemed like she was even there mentally, and seemed to be in constant pain until she eventually lost the battle (RIP Wendy). but then again, my aunt and uncle loved her very much and still 12 years later they celebrate her birthday.... so maybe you are right.
> i just grow weary of politicians motives, and talk about the situation from a distance, because thats as close as i am. Who knows what i would do, but right now, black and white, i still would have the abortion. maybe that would change if i were in the situation though, i cant say.


Since I'm not a father yet, I know how apprehensive I'd be about keeping a child that I would know would trouble my life. It'd make me think twice before having a special needs kid. If I knew that I could have children biologically, I'd also be hesitant on adopting because "it" wasn't mine. However, when a person actually becomes a parent, its like a switch turns on. I was always surprised when parent's mourned over a stillborn thinking "how can a parent hurt so much about a kid they never knew?" When I thought about it, they had been waiting and waiting for 9 months just to see the kid. At my old church, this family's first kid had down syndrome. They wanted another try for a normal kid. Unfortunately, they found out the 2nd kid had down syndrome again but still went through with the birth. I can't imagine what they go through but they're happy they can even have kids. *Man that must be expensive.*
[/quote]
you aint kidding


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nothing wrong with expensive either, money should never be the motivator. 
im just thinkin of myself in the childs shoes.... but again, i cant ..... because thats a situation i have never been in/hope to never be in.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> life expectancy for males in the US is 75.15. john mccain is 72, a presidential term is 4 years, he's had cancer 4 times...do the math sir. i'd say the chances of mccain croaking in office are far greater than somebody taking out barrack.


What is the conditional probability of someone reaching his age also reaching 76+? That's more important than the probability that a baby born today reaches 75.15. You do the math, sir.

(Also consider the part where he's rich, so more likely to live longer, and his mother has lived to a ripe old age. Then compare that to the average baby...)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what did they all start chanting again?

something about "PUMP THAT OIL!" or "OPEN THAT PIPE!" or something like that.

lmfao


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> ^^no, i wouldnt abort the troubled child, i would help it.
> i guess your right, it could be functional. my cousin had some handicap, i cant even remember what exactly, she died when i was about 16, and she was like 25.... so i base my opinion on the fact that she was just constantly in and out of surgeries, had a live-in nurse, and just never seemed like she was even there mentally, and seemed to be in constant pain until she eventually lost the battle (RIP Wendy). but then again, my aunt and uncle loved her very much and still 12 years later they celebrate her birthday.... so maybe you are right.
> i just grow weary of politicians motives, and talk about the situation from a distance, because thats as close as i am. Who knows what i would do, but right now, black and white, i still would have the abortion. maybe that would change if i were in the situation though, i cant say.


Since I'm not a father yet, I know how apprehensive I'd be about keeping a child that I would know would trouble my life. It'd make me think twice before having a special needs kid. If I knew that I could have children biologically, I'd also be hesitant on adopting because "it" wasn't mine. However, when a person actually becomes a parent, its like a switch turns on. I was always surprised when parent's mourned over a stillborn thinking "how can a parent hurt so much about a kid they never knew?" When I thought about it, they had been waiting and waiting for 9 months just to see the kid. At my old church, this family's first kid had down syndrome. They wanted another try for a normal kid. Unfortunately, they found out the 2nd kid had down syndrome again but still went through with the birth. I can't imagine what they go through but they're happy they can even have kids. Man that must be expensive.
[/quote]

i will be the first to admint im an insensative bastard.(mrs natt woudl agree if she was still here) i would not have a special needs kid if i knew it would happen. why do you think drs have spent years developing tests to know about these things as early as possible?

I look at things from a different point of view then most people. we are all just animals, just because we wear cloths walk upright and invent stuff doesn't make us any different. if it were any other species of animal the weak would die, but for some reason we cant let that happen every thing must live even if that means over population and degradation of the gene pool, we bring our own problems upon our selves by defying the laws of nature, does that make us civilized? i dont think so.

i personally dont feel the need to procreate beyond maybe two kids. i just dont see why it is necessary to have more then three kids at the very most. everyone is bitching abotu limited resources as it is, more people on this planet will only make the problem worse.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Puff said:


> what did they all start chanting again?
> 
> something about "PUMP THAT OIL!" or "OPEN THAT PIPE!" or something like that.
> 
> lmfao


I think it was something lie "drill baby drill"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i personally dont feel the need to procreate beyond maybe two kids. i just dont see why it is necessary to have more then three kids at the very most. everyone is bitching abotu limited resources as it is, more people on this planet will only make the problem worse.


That's why, ATM, I'm choosing not to procreate. (That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!) It doesn't seem like an absolute necessity for half of my traits to show up in a teeming throng of ChilDawgs for any reason whatsoever. Now if we were going to war with some fast-procreating group of people and said war would be won by attrition and was guaranteed to be lasting, then I would be out there doing my part on every street corner, but that hardly seems necessary at present.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Realistically, I think she did an excellent job rallying her base last night. Republicans needed an injection of excitement as half of them hated McCain (but were going to vote for him anyway). So now they've got their excitement.
> 
> The trick for her is going to be not turning off the independents or potential crossover democrats by coming off too much like a vile c*nt. If all Dems and Reps just vote the party line and independents split down the middle, Dems will win every time since there are more Democrats than Republicans in the country now.


Where is the wide sweeping census showing that assertion? Approval ratings and election polls don't do this.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Realistically, I think she did an excellent job rallying her base last night. Republicans needed an injection of excitement as half of them hated McCain (but were going to vote for him anyway). So now they've got their excitement.
> 
> The trick for her is going to be not turning off the independents or potential crossover democrats by coming off too much like a vile c*nt. If all Dems and Reps just vote the party line and independents split down the middle, Dems will win every time since there are more Democrats than Republicans in the country now.


Where is the wide sweeping census showing that assertion? Approval ratings and election polls don't do this.
[/quote]

Showing what assertion ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I was waiting for her to talk and I was not moved much by her...
I was hoping for more but it was good...

I am still leaning for the left as of now, but I will see.....

All I know is that for the past 8 years we have been under a Rep, and my cost for groceries has double. I have to spend around $200 to $250 for my family everything I shop.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Realistically, I think she did an excellent job rallying her base last night. Republicans needed an injection of excitement as half of them hated McCain (but were going to vote for him anyway). So now they've got their excitement.
> 
> The trick for her is going to be not turning off the independents or potential crossover democrats by coming off too much like a vile c*nt. If all Dems and Reps just vote the party line and independents split down the middle, Dems will win every time since *there are more Democrats than Republicans in the country now.*


Where is the wide sweeping census showing that assertion? Approval ratings and election polls don't do this.
[/quote]

Showing what assertion ?
[/quote]

The one in bold. I'm not saying it couldnt be true, just that I haven't seen anything reliably showing it to be true.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Realistically, I think she did an excellent job rallying her base last night. Republicans needed an injection of excitement as half of them hated McCain (but were going to vote for him anyway). So now they've got their excitement.
> 
> The trick for her is going to be not turning off the independents or potential crossover democrats by coming off too much like a vile c*nt. If all Dems and Reps just vote the party line and independents split down the middle, Dems will win every time since *there are more Democrats than Republicans in the country now.*


Where is the wide sweeping census showing that assertion? Approval ratings and election polls don't do this.
[/quote]

Showing what assertion ?
[/quote]

The one in bold. I'm not saying it couldnt be true, just that I haven't seen anything reliably showing it to be true.
[/quote]

Oh, yeah - Rasmussen

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_con...partisan_trends



> During August, the number of Americans who consider themselves to be Republicans increased two percentage points to 33.2% while the number of Democrats was little changed at 38.9%.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i missed skelitors speach, how did he do?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> i missed* skelitors *speach, how did he do?


hhahahaha
he does seem like skeletor.

i watched some of it.

this is what i got:
"rah rah rah
applause
rah rah i know about war and how much it sucks rah 
more applause
im old rah
we gonna drill, 
thunderous applause "
nick changing channel.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Nick G said:


> i missed* skelitors *speach, how did he do?


hhahahaha
he does seem like skeletor.

i watched some of it.

this is what i got:
"rah rah rah
applause
rah rah i know about war and how much it sucks rah 
more applause
im old rah
we gonna drill, 
thunderous applause "
nick changing channel.

[/quote]

Who here honestly thinks Obama EVER had a chance of winning? I promise you...It isn't even going to be close.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i missed skelitors speach, how did he do?


I think that FEMA guy, Chertoff looks way more like skeletor. I don't know who mccain looks like.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

diddye said:


> i missed skelitors speach, how did he do?


I think that FEMA guy, Chertoff looks way more like skeletor. I don't know who mccain looks like.
[/quote]

He looks like John McCain. Duh!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdmedicine said:


> i missed* skelitors *speach, how did he do?


hhahahaha
he does seem like skeletor.

i watched some of it.

this is what i got:
"rah rah rah
applause
rah rah i know about war and how much it sucks rah 
more applause
im old rah
we gonna drill, 
thunderous applause "
nick changing channel.

[/quote]

Who here honestly thinks Obama EVER had a chance of winning? I promise you...It isn't even going to be close.
[/quote]
dont get me wrong, its not personal to mccain, i grow tired whenever a politician talks.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA Ive been busy..

LOLOLOLOLOL oh snap that makes me all happy inside..


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

golf clap


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Heh. Palin now more popular then Mccain and Obama according to Rasmussen

Poll


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> i missed* skelitors *speach, how did he do?


hhahahaha
he does seem like skeletor.

i watched some of it.

this is what i got:
"rah rah rah
applause
rah rah i know about war and how much it sucks rah 
more applause
im old rah
we gonna drill, 
thunderous applause "
nick changing channel.

[/quote]

Who here honestly thinks Obama EVER had a chance of winning? I promise you...It isn't even going to be close.
[/quote]

I hope you're right.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> i missed* skelitors *speach, how did he do?


hhahahaha
he does seem like skeletor.

i watched some of it.

this is what i got:
"rah rah rah
applause
rah rah i know about war and how much it sucks rah 
more applause
im old rah
we gonna drill, 
thunderous applause "
nick changing channel.

[/quote]

Who here honestly thinks Obama EVER had a chance of winning? I promise you...It isn't even going to be close.
[/quote]

hey, while it's still stupid as hell, this post does offer marginally better insight than the ann coulter articles you post up all the time...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i watched mccains speech

went something like

"We have to FIGHT for freedom.
We have FIGHT for our country
we have to FIGHT for... *applause*
we have to fight for...oh crap...*applause*
*soils diaper*
we have to FIGHT for clean knickers
*huge applause*


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

gran pa McCain's going down...


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...


i have been thinking about this whole "maveric" nick name of his and figured it out, its about the same thing as when people talk about their grandma and how active she is and she still drives, like saying he's spry old codger.. dude this guy is 72 years old. how many corporations would trust the judgemetn of a 72 year old CEO? virtually none they force them into retirement WTF are peoploe thinking that they want grandpa running the country? i wouldnt even let him drive my car or do my taxes.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...


i have been thinking about this whole "maveric" nick name of his and figured it out, its about the same thing as when people talk about their grandma and how active she is and she still drives, like saying he's spry old codger.. dude this guy is 72 years old. how many corporations would trust the judgemetn of a 72 year old CEO? virtually none they force them into retirement WTF are peoploe thinking that they want grandpa running the country? i wouldnt even let him drive my car or do my taxes.
[/quote]

Well, two names I can throw out off the top of my head are Warren Buffet and Alan Greenspan. Both over 70 and Alan still did a better job then any young person can today.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdmedicine said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...






[/quote]
where you going with this?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's a FAQ about Palin and her background. It seems to debunk many of the myths out there and gives us a clearer picture of her history. Read away. It touches on her church history, daughter, husband, scandals, etc.

Palin's FAQ


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Nick G said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...






[/quote]
where you going with this?
[/quote]


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

mdmedicine said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...






[/quote]
where you going with this?
[/quote]









[/quote]

/\/\

x2. what's the name of the song?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

diddye said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...


i have been thinking about this whole "maveric" nick name of his and figured it out, its about the same thing as when people talk about their grandma and how active she is and she still drives, like saying he's spry old codger.. dude this guy is 72 years old. how many corporations would trust the judgemetn of a 72 year old CEO? virtually none they force them into retirement WTF are peoploe thinking that they want grandpa running the country? i wouldnt even let him drive my car or do my taxes.
[/quote]

Well, two names I can throw out off the top of my head are Warren Buffet and Alan Greenspan. Both over 70 and Alan still did a better job then any young person can today.
[/quote]

Warren and Alan both have an army of Harvard-graduated advisers behind the scenes.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...greenspan was awesome...

hey did i hear something about foreclosures in america at a record high or something like that? some kind of mortgage crisis? someone want to fill me in on that?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yeah...greenspan was awesome...
> 
> hey did i hear something about foreclosures in america at a record high or something like that? some kind of mortgage crisis? someone want to fill me in on that?


lol. Freddie and Fannie's sh*t just hit the fan. Im sure youre very aware of that. What that means for us is we can look forward to even more higher taxes regardless of who wins the presidency. I believe tax increases will be across the board in significant amounts. The lower bottom of society will also be made to pay more albeit in an indirect way. The middle class and upper class will be taxed high right in the face. the lower class will be taxed through astronomical increases in basic goods and services. this will be so because the ones who run wholesale will be taxed more, which will filter down to the retail level and eventually to the average jane and joe.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...


i have been thinking about this whole "maveric" nick name of his and figured it out, its about the same thing as when people talk about their grandma and how active she is and she still drives, like saying he's spry old codger.. dude this guy is 72 years old. how many corporations would trust the judgemetn of a 72 year old CEO? virtually none they force them into retirement WTF are peoploe thinking that they want grandpa running the country? i wouldnt even let him drive my car or do my taxes.
[/quote]

Well, two names I can throw out off the top of my head are Warren Buffet and Alan Greenspan. Both over 70 and Alan still did a better job then any young person can today.
[/quote]

Warren and Alan both have an army of *Harvard-graduated* advisers behind the scenes.
[/quote]

actually warren was mostly schooled by columbia schooled investors. warren is leaps and bounds ahead of greenspan when it comes to money management. probably the best money manager in history, just ask the carson group...


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yeah...greenspan was awesome...
> 
> hey did i hear something about foreclosures in america at a record high or something like that? some kind of mortgage crisis? someone want to fill me in on that?


as much as a fan of greenspan i'm not, it's important to remember that he can't be at fault for laws passed by congress and millions of irresponsible morons who took out loans they KNEW they'd never be able to pay back.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> yeah...greenspan was awesome...
> 
> hey did i hear something about foreclosures in america at a record high or something like that? some kind of mortgage crisis? someone want to fill me in on that?


? It has nothing to do with Greenspan. At all.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...


i have been thinking about this whole "maveric" nick name of his and figured it out, its about the same thing as when people talk about their grandma and how active she is and she still drives, like saying he's spry old codger.. dude this guy is 72 years old. how many corporations would trust the judgemetn of a 72 year old CEO? virtually none they force them into retirement WTF are peoploe thinking that they want grandpa running the country? i wouldnt even let him drive my car or do my taxes.
[/quote]

Well, two names I can throw out off the top of my head are Warren Buffet and Alan Greenspan. Both over 70 and Alan still did a better job then any young person can today.
[/quote]

Warren and Alan both have an army of Harvard-graduated advisers behind the scenes.
[/quote]

Lets assume they do...can you honestly tell me that any corporation or individual responsible for millions/billions of dollars doesn't have a large support team? Just like any president, they have dozens of advisors. We can't assume they know everything.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

diddye said:


> Here's a FAQ about Palin and her background. It seems to debunk many of the myths out there and gives us a clearer picture of her history. Read away. It touches on her church history, daughter, husband, scandals, etc.
> 
> Palin's FAQ


all the links in that article that I clicked on took me to wiki

I don't trust it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdrs said:


> gran pa McCain's going down...


i have been thinking about this whole "maveric" nick name of his and figured it out, its about the same thing as when people talk about their grandma and how active she is and she still drives, like saying he's spry old codger.. dude this guy is 72 years old. how many corporations would trust the judgemetn of a 72 year old CEO? virtually none they force them into retirement WTF are peoploe thinking that they want grandpa running the country? i wouldnt even let him drive my car or do my taxes.
[/quote]

Well, two names I can throw out off the top of my head are Warren Buffet and Alan Greenspan. Both over 70 and Alan still did a better job then any young person can today.
[/quote]

Warren and Alan both have an army of Harvard-graduated advisers behind the scenes.
[/quote]

Lets assume they do...can you honestly tell me that any corporation or individual responsible for millions/billions of dollars doesn't have a large support team? Just like any president, they have dozens of advisors. We can't assume they know everything.
[/quote]

mdrs, great point, and i agree with you, however, greenspan has to be a percentage (and not just a small percentage) to blame as well for being soft on lending houses.

mori, terrible point...my only rebuttle is...BAAAAHAHAHAHAHA...and maybe you should research what the fed chairman does a little bit more in-depth...look under "job description and duties"

diddye, another great point...my only insight is that warren buffet really didn't need a large supporting cast to get to at least the foundation of where he is today...maybe after the aquisition of 7% of coca cola...but by then he was a billionaire...sh*t, when he was in his early teens (early teens, like before the age of 15), he was capitalizing with pinball machines...making money just by having machines in locations...when he was just a squirt! the dude is a financial genious and his business decisions reflect that. greenspan on the other hand saw a huge inflation bubble, the product of reagan and bush sr. spending huge dollars on defense systems like star wars and the such...print more money, inflation goes up. eventually it's gonna bust, which is exactly what we've got now.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> Here's a FAQ about Palin and her background. It seems to debunk many of the myths out there and gives us a clearer picture of her history. Read away. It touches on her church history, daughter, husband, scandals, etc.
> 
> Palin's FAQ


all the links in that article that I clicked on took me to wiki

I don't trust it
[/quote]

What? The links i'm getting are to time, nytimes, cbs, yahoo, washington times, latimes, politico, wsj.


----------

